# Make your own Carolina Rigs using thisy easy method.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Make your own Carolina rigs with this easy method.
WillCfish, teaching beginners-up tips and tricks.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Have any of you tried the wire wrap in the vice?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice video, Will. I've used a vice to make a variety of tackle out of wire. 

I would like to see more info on making wire tackle posted here.

For anyone interested, the stainless steel wire can be had in a variety of sizes from local stores that sell welding supplies.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank You, vc1111 
I'll put some more on.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

thats neat, i carry about 20 pre made ones onboard! not of this style but of tied owner hooks, swivel, add weight, add beads, tie the swivel on. fish!

they are mounted to a flat board, has rubber bands on one side and small hooks on the other, hook the swivel on the brass hook, put the rubber band over the hook on the rig, they stay in place!


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds good Ranger. Can you post a picture?


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought a hand tool that is supposed to make the wire wraps. I think the way I did it in the vice works better.


----------

